# Wurfweiten beim Brandungsangeln



## uwe1970 (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört, daß beim Brandungsangeln mit dem dabei verwendeten Material sehr große Wurfweiten erzielt werden. Wie weit kann man denn maximal auswerfen ? Gibt es spezielle Wurftechniken ? ;+ 

Ich angle häufig an einem See mit einer sehr flachen Uferzone, da wären Würfe über 100m nicht schlecht. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja ein paar Tips geben. :g 

Gruß Uwe #h


----------



## Leif (26. Juni 2003)

Hi habe früher nur Brandungsangeln betrieben.
Häufig an der belgischen und niederländischen Küste!
Also es sind mit Übung und Rückenwind Weiten von über 200 Meter drin.
Aber habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du am Baggersee so angeln willst?
Wenn ja, auf welche Fischart?
Gruß Leif


----------



## Petri1 (26. Juni 2003)

@leif Wurfweiten über 200m???????
Ich habe mal vor einer Brandungsveranstalltung an einem Casting teilgenohmen wo viele eingefleischte Brandungsangler angetreten waren, das ende vom Lied von ca. 60 Mann hatten es nur 3 geschafft die 160m zu übertreffen. Und selbst ein Herr Nargosen der an Meisterschaften im Casting teilnehmt schafte nur Weiten um die 170m.

@uwe1970
Wichtig ist ein Sicherer Stand und die Montage hinter dir Ablegen. Jetzt die Rute mit schneller Bewegung über den Kopf ausholen.
Ganz wichtig eine Schlagschnur  vorknoten sonst wirds gefährlich.
Besser währe es du schaust mal bei einem Casting zu, es zu erklären ist schwirig wenn nicht unmöglich.

Petri1
:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juni 2003)

Der Brandungscastingweltrekord liegt bei knapp 270m. Mit Vorfach, Köder und Gerödel sind aber 200m wahrscheinlich selbst für Wurfweltmeister nicht zu erreichen. Die meisten wären froh, wenn sie auf 100m kommen. Und das Brandungsgerät hat in Süsswasser auch nicht viel Taug.

Mit ner Anständigen Karpfenrute sind aber auch 100 bis 140m drin.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Juni 2003)

Moin!
200 meter mit Montage und Köder sind in meinen Augen nicht zu schaffen. 150 Meter sind aber für einen geübten Angler (Werfer) drin. Wenn es nicht zu windig von vorne ist. Je stärker der Wind ins Gesicht bläst um so kürzer fällt die Wurfweite aus.
Eine gute Seite um sich über Surfcasting weiter zu bilden ist die von Mario Reinstadler. www.surfcaster.de . Da gibs alles mögliche zu lesen und zu sehen über Techniken und Meisterschaften und so weiter.


----------



## MichaelB (26. Juni 2003)

Moin,

es heißt ja "Brandungsangeln". und wo Brandung - da auch meist Wind von vorn. Und da freut man (ich) mich schon über 100m Würfe... allerdings brauchts auch häufig gar nicht so weite Würfe.
Allerdngs ist das Fische-Überwerfen ja auch eine Kunst für sich  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: es soll aber einige wenige Spezialisten geben, die werfen mit einem Pfund Blei ´nen guten halben Kilometer


----------



## Michael Grabow (27. Juni 2003)

Hamburger Brandungscasting im Apri, größte Weite 156m ohne Montage. DM des VDSF knapp 170 m ohne Montage. Ich glaube nicht daran das man mit Montage mehr als 130m wirft! Wohlgemerkt- am Strand, nicht unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen.

Morgen und Übermorgen gibt es ein kleines Brandungscasting Tunier  in Neuengamme. Schaun mer mal

willauchweitwerfenmichael
(Sorry Fussel, kleine Anleihe!)


----------



## Leif (27. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
Habe selbst 3 Mal die 200 Meter Marke im Casting in Belgien überboten. Bis 203 Meter. Natürlich mit Rückenwind.
Ich bin aber felsenfest der Meinung, das man weiter als 150 Meter in der Brandung kommt. Das Matrial heute ist so luftschnittig, das es einem leichter gemacht wird.
Bei den Castings ist das auch so ne Sache, welches Blei und was für Ruten erlaubt sind.
Ich hatte damals für etliche hundert Euro ne selbstgebaute Rute zugelegt mit der ich ohne Bedenken durchziehen konnte.

@ MichaelB: Man kann sogar sehr leicht die Fische in der Brandung überwerfen, je nach Fischart.
Aale zum Beispiel sind selten mehr als 15 Meter vom Ufer.
Und man kann ja auch ohne Mühe die 2 Rinne erreichen und dort angeln obwohl die Fische vielleicht in der ersten Rinne sind.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juni 2003)

Der deutsche Rekord liegt bei 245,70 mit 175g! Der Weltrekord liegt bei 272,39m auch bei 175g! Nachzulesen bei surfcaster  Besonders die Videos  sind spitze!

Im See brauchst Du diese Wurfweiten bestimmt nicht. Die meisten Fische schwimmen auch an den Kanten rum.

Mein Rekord liegt bei 170m. Jetzt schaffe ich höchstens nur noch 150-160m.


----------



## til (27. Juni 2003)

Gehört nicht ganz hierher, aber:
Im Buch "Precision Casting" (es geht nicht um Casting Sport, sondern ums Spinnfischen), stehen Resultate drin, wieweit ein Angler mit einem durchschnittlichen Wobbler wirft. Die Angler wurden gebeten kurze mittlere und weite Würfe zu machen. Das erstaunlich einheitliche Resultat:
Kurzer Wurf c. 12m
Mittlerer Wurf c.20m
Weiter Wurf c. 30m
Wie gesagt, es geht ums Spinnfischen. Aber oft  habe ich den Eindruck, dass man seine Wurfweite eher etwas überschätzt. Klar, beim Casting wird nachgemessen, aber alle anderen: wie wisst ihr den, wie weit eure Würfe sind?


----------



## Petri1 (27. Juni 2003)

Hey Jungs, hätte da mal eine Frage hat schon mal einer von euch seine Weiten auf der Wiese mit einem MAßBAND überprüft oder habt ihr eure Weiten nur abgeschritten.


Eines möchte ich noch loswerden, also mit Stationärrollen glaube ich nicht das einer Weiten über 170m schafft, diese Rekorde von den ihr schreibt wurden alle mit der Multie aufgestellt, soviel ich weiß.

Petri1:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juni 2003)

Moin Petri1!
Ich habe live gesehen wie Sascha Spit mit einem Backcast Wurf mir Stationärrolle (DAIWA Turnament) 192 Meter weit geworfen hat. Auf dieser Seite der zweite von oben.
Das bemerkenswerte ist das Saschas linker Arm eine Protese ist. Mit speziell angefertigtem Bauchgurt und ausgefeilter Technik schafft es der Junge wirklich an die 200 Meter.
Ist echt kein Spruch!!!
Mario, der Bruder von Sascha hat damals mit Multi die 210 geschafft. Ich bin bei meinem ersten Werfen auf der Wiese bei 156 Meter oder so liegen geblieben.
Die Weiten wurden allesamt mit Maßband gemessen.


----------



## til (27. Juni 2003)

Backcastwurf? Ist das so 'ne art Fallrückzieher?:q 
Ich wette die Prothese war extra für Weitwürfe optimiert und gilt als unerlaubtes Hilfsmittel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juni 2003)

> Backcastwurf? Ist das so 'ne art Fallrückzieher?


Jo so was in der Art ist das auch. Du stehst mit dem Rücken zum Wurffeld und machst so ne Art Schleuderwurf hinter dich. 
Die Protese ist eine ganz normale von Otoo Normalverbraucher.


----------



## Case (27. Juni 2003)

@ Uwe 
'n Angelkammerad von mir hat früher mit einer Art Platiktüten gefischt die sich nach kurzer Zeit im Wasser aufgelöst haben. Die Tüten waren mit Steinen gefüllt und er hat da erstaunlich weit geworfen. Keine Ahnung ob es sowas noch gibt, aber man bringt den Köder recht weit raus und hat dann praktisch kein Gewicht mehr an der Schnur hängen.

Case


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2003)

> hat schon mal einer von euch seine Weiten auf der Wiese mit einem MAßBAND überprüft


 ... NEIN...gemessen nicht, aber der Bolzplatz war um die 90 mtr. lang. Ohne Beiwerk (Haken,Perlen,Köder,Impactshield etc.) habe ich die Begrenzung locker erreicht.... :q  Trotzdem denke ich, dass meine Würfe an der Küste (mit Otto-Normalverbraucher-Brandungsgerät) vielleicht gerade mal 75-80 mtr. erreichen. Mit der Spinnrute - Snaps 30 Gr. - habe ich das (subjektiver Eindruck) Gefühl, vielleicht ein paar Meter weiter zu kommen ;+ .... Mag aber auch ganz anders sein, denn am offen Wasser eine Weite sicher einzuschätzen, traue ich mir dann doch nicht zu .... für Fische hat es bisher aber immer gereicht :q :q


----------



## Petri1 (28. Juni 2003)

Ist ja alles ganz schön mit den Weiten, ob Stationärrolle oder Multi ist doch egal solange es Fisch giebt. Wurfweite spielt e nicht so die wichtige Rolle.

Nur eines noch habe gerade mit Dieter Grossmann gesprochen und der ist auch der Meinung das ein Normaler Brandungsangler weiten um die 130m mit Montage usw. schaft. 

Petri1:m


----------



## Michael Grabow (28. Juni 2003)

Und zum zweiten! Bin gerade zurück von der Wiese- mit Weitenmessung. :g Topweite heute über 160m. Stationärrolle mit 30er Hauptschnur und angeknoteter 60er Schlagschnur, Gewicht 175gr.
Aber das sind Wettbewerbsbedingungen und nicht der Strand. 

Übrigens, wir haben auf einer Wiese geworfen, soll heißen das das Gewicht sich beim Aufschlag einige cm tief im Boden versenkt. Bei der DM in Kassel wurde auf einem verdichteten Sportplatz geworfen und nicht der Aufschlag wurde gewertet sondern der punkt an dem das Gewicht liegen blieb!;+ 
Aber auf der Wiese kann man eben keinen Fisch fangen 
Und nur das Zählt, oder? 
Aber der Wettbewerb bringt doch auch Spass, alle großen Jungs vergleichen schließlich ihre länge, oder? :q 
Mal sehen wie es morgen weitergeht. Dann sind die youngster dran.

gruß
michael


----------



## til (28. Juni 2003)

> nicht der Aufschlag wurde gewertet sondern der punkt an dem das Gewicht liegen blieb!


Das spricht dann ganz klar für dei Verwendung von Gummibällen als Gewicht:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mal meine Wurfweite mit einem Ryobi Schnurzähler nachgemessen. Beim Spinnfischen mit einem 27g Gladsax Fiske schaffe ich bis zu 100m. Dann ist Schluß!


----------



## CyTrobIc (29. Juni 2003)

also wenn ich soviel schwung hol, dann reisst mir immer der köder (wurm, fischfetzen) ab. ich mache grundsätzlich nur überkopfwürfe und bezweifle das ich über 100 meter komme, aber dort sind auch schöne fische


----------



## Leif (29. Juni 2003)

Hi.
Es gibt ja auch extra Halterungen für den Köder.
Damit dürfte es dir dann allerdings nicht passieren.
Gruß Leif


----------



## CyTrobIc (29. Juni 2003)

war mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt, welche wären das denn ? hast du links oder so ?


----------



## Michael Grabow (29. Juni 2003)

Gerrit guckst Du hier Jörg hat eine coole HP  :g  mit vielen Tipps, dort wirst Du fündig. Viel Spass beim lesen


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. September 2003)

Mario von Surfcaster.de hat, als er noch bei etwa 210 Metern ( auf der Wiese ) lag, mal ein Vorfach angeknotet und statt Wattis Twister genommen; er kam mit gleichem Gerät zur gleichen Zeit und am gleichen Ort nur noch auf etwa 145 Meter; und Dieter Großmann hat beim Casting ( DM in Kiel August 2003 ) nur mit Blei keine 170 Meter geworfen; wer glaubt da wirklich, dass der durchschnittliche Brandungsangler mit normalem Gerät gegen auch nur leichten Wind mit Montage 130 Meter wirft? Das schaffen vielleicht 15 Leute in Deutschland ( ich nicht! ), aber ich kenne viele, die zwar ewig weit schmeißen können, aber nur selten einen Fisch am Haken haben!


----------



## petipet (29. September 2003)

*Wurfweiten*

Hi@Boardies,
muß das einfach mal loswerden. Viel wird über das Werfen mit der Brandungsrute veröffentlich. Von Angelmagazinen wie Kutter u. Küste ect. Alles vielleicht gut gemeint. Einen praktischen Nutzen hats für mich nicht gebracht, weil ich immer und immer wieder den Kardinalfehler machte. Ich wußte, daß etwas am Wurfablauf gequiertelte Mövenkacke war. Konnte das aber nicht abstellen.
Dann hatte ich das Glück mit Söhnke und Olli eine Nacht vor der Mauer bei Marienleuchte zu angeln. Es war eine Offenbarung.
DAS WICHTIGSTE IST: DIE RUTE BIS ZUR 11.00 UhrSTELLUNG aufzuladen - und genau DANN ABZUFEUERN. Lässt dein Zeigefinger Schnur und Blei einen Sekundenbruchteil später frei, hat man einen schönen Schnurbogen fabriziert. Das kostet Weite.
Ob Wurfweite mehr Fisch bringt, ist akademisch. Aber schön ist es schon, wenn man locker 100 m wirft.

Es grüßt:z :z :z petipet aus Sprockytown


----------



## The_Duke (29. September 2003)

@Case

Die Tüten gibt es noch, werden hauptsächlich beim Karpfenfischen verwendet und werden "PVA-Beutel" genannt.
PVA ist die Abkürzung für Polyvinylacetat, ist sehr gut wasserlöslich und absolut umweltneutral.
Ich verwende diese beutel sowohl beim Karpfenfischen (Boilies rein) oder sogar beim Fischen mit totem KöFi an FREIER Leine auf Grund.
Steine vom Ufer dienen dabei als Wurfgewicht und der ABGETROCKNETE tote KöFi kommt mit in den Beutel. 
Vorteile: relativ große Wurfweite, kein Bleiwiderstand für den Fisch.


----------



## Koschi (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael Grabow _
> *Hamburger Brandungscasting im Apri, größte Weite 156m ohne Montage. DM des VDSF knapp 170 m ohne Montage. Ich glaube nicht daran das man mit Montage mehr als 130m wirft! Wohlgemerkt- am Strand, nicht unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen.
> 
> Morgen und Übermorgen gibt es ein kleines Brandungscasting Tunier  in Neuengamme. Schaun mer mal
> ...



Mach Dir mal einen Spaß und gehe zu einer Landesmeisterschaft der Meeresangler oder gar zum Qualifikationsfischen zur Deutschen Meisterschaft der Brandungsangler (des HMV im DAV). Dort siehst Du geclippte Einhakenmontagen mit Kaskadewirbeln und Haken am Blei bestückt mit 3 und mehr Würmern; und die fliegen bei günstigen Bedingungen (nicht Rückenwind, da geht dann noch mehr...) bei vielen weiter als 130m (nicht bei allen Teilnehmern - aber ein paar mehr als 15 in Deutschland sind das schon), aber 170m sind wirkliche Ausnahmeweiten, die auch nur Einzelne schaffen (Thöming, Teege und ein paar Andere mehr, whrscheinlich weniger als 15 in Deutschland). Interessant ist dabei, dass die eingefärbten Monofilkeulenschnüre (alle 25m anders-farbig, da kann man die Weite sehr gut ablesen) bei ruhigen Bedingungen als Trend gegen gedrehte Schnur, z.B. 12mm, getauscht werden. Das bringt nochmal gute 10m und mehr. Allerdings nicht bei Krautgang wegen des Knotens, denn auch hier werden Schlagschnüre geknotet. Gewicht überwiegend übrigens 180 - 220 g (bei Ententeich weniger, wenn es hackt eben mehr + Kralle - dann war es das aber auch mit den regelmäßigen Würfen über 100m) Schon 2-Haken-Montagen - wieder erlaubt im Wettkampf seit diesem Jahr - rauben ein paar Meter.

Ach so: häufig werden die Wettbewerbe in der ersten oder zweiten Rinne gewonnen, und die liegen oft nur bei 40/80 m....


----------

